# When will they move?



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

It's been really warm where I live the past few weeks and my trap line has been non productive. We had a big storm hit last night that brought in 4" of fresh powder which makes me feel a little better. With the snow it is going to make the predators move right? My bobcats should be traveling looking for mates and with the snow they should really be moving right? Ever since the warm weather the coyotes in the area left but now that we got weather again will they be back in the area?

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going thru almost the same scenario. Been unseasonably warm here with a chance of weather tonight. Have caught a couple of gray fox but no cats yet. Missed a cat a couple of days ago. Where ya located at? Good luck!


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Ruger, I am I'm south west Wyoming. I have caught one cat this year but it was a few weeks ago


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

lancet said:


> Ruger, I am I'm south west Wyoming. I have caught one cat this year but it was a few weeks ago. I'm in southwest Colorado but my trapline is on the AZ/NM border. Keep me posted on how you do. I have a brother and brother-in-law working in Wamsutter. Are you anywhere close to there?


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

That is cool I sure will. Do they weld? My grandpa is a welding boss in wamsutter. I live 30 min from Evanston and about 2 hours from wamsutter


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My brother-in-law is a welder. They are working for D&D Oilfield service. Its a company my uncle is running. My brother is just now getting into oilfield work. Kinda sucks for me cuz my brother is my calling partner and he has been out of town a lot lately and we haven't had the chance to hunt together as often as we usually do. Maybe he'll make enough $ to support our " addiction" to predator hunting.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol that is awesome. That is who my grandpa works for and he is one of the higher welding bosses out there. They make really good money.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome! I don't know if my brother-in-law is welding for them yet, I'll have to ask. I think they are doing the orientation this next week. Before Xmas they were in. North Dakota building and installing buildings around some of the sights up there.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

My uncle worked in north Dakota on some locations for my grandpa and just got back right before Xmas


----------

